# My new baby pigeon Lucky



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

Today I went to the live poultry market, with the intention of getting a baby pigeon. I chose one with yellow down still on his head. When I got home I gave him bird seed and water. Later on I noticed he didn't eat, so I defrosted peas and corn. I was able to feed him about 25 pieces along with several pieces of moistened dog kibble. As I placed each piece in his mouth he swallowed and squeaked. What kind of pigeon is he and how old is he? Perhaps 25 days old??? I don't think he is a king cause his eye rings are not red. Also is he old enough to eat on his own? Now he is in a dog crate. I'm going to build him a small loft like a kitt box.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Lucky is LUCKY !!*

How nice you rescued a pigeon who was really UN-LUCKY to be at a live poultry market !!! And at that age, he/she will make a great pet !!! 

I only have doves but I know my doves love finely-mashed hard-boiled egg, especially when they have babies. So maybe your new pigeon would eat that along with seed, thawed peas and corn. I also found "baby peas" in the freezer section which you microwave (steam) in a bag. My doves love them and they are small and easier to swallow. I run them under water after microwaving so they are cool and store the extra in the fridge. For seed, you might try parakeet seed while your pigeon is small as the seeds are smaller than a regular pigeon mix.

To get your baby to eat, it might help to spread some food on the bottom of his cage and tap your finger where the food is, to stimulate pecking.

Also make sure his cage is warm. Babies get chilled easily. You might consider a heating pad under the cage so heat radiates up - and put a towel over the cage to hold the heat in.

Handle him gently, while he is little, and he will grow up to be super-tame!

I hope he does OK. The only tricky part will be while he is little - getting him to eat and grow up etc. Once he grows up, he will be as tough a pet bird as you can find. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is a nice looking bird.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*What kind of pigeon is Lucky?*

What kind of pigeon is Lucky?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Awww... Its the cutest bird,little snowball. Adorable
Lucky is indeed lucky Huge thanks to you for saving him.
I think he is a utility king pigeon. He has forehead of a king. The eye colour is yet to change as he is still a young.
Enjoy the relationship with him.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

he's a king pigeon, the shape tells that ...


----------

